# Need a new smoker: Masterbuilt analog vs. digital or ?



## wcortesi (May 7, 2013)

I've pretty much decided to give up on my Landmann GOSM and switch to electric. The GOSM was a nice upgrade from charcoal, but I still have to buy propane and getting the temperature right can be a pain. Plus I don't seem to get enough smoke out of the thing most of the time.

I don't want to spend $300 for something that sits out in the rain most of the year, but I do use it. Mostly for the occasional rack of ribs, batch of jerky or pepperoni, or chicken. There's only the 2 of us, so size isn't that big of a factor.

Having said all that, I'm leaning towards the basic Masterbuilt 30" I can get for $177 at Amazon, but they have an analog version for $149. I've heard more than one complaint about the digital controller giving up on some of these, so I'm wondering if I'm better off with the basic model? It would be nice to set a timer for some of these things!


----------



## chef willie (May 7, 2013)

I'm partial to the Smokin It line of watt burners. There are 3 models to choose from.....built like tanks. I wouldn't want a new MES with all the problems I've been seeing.....guess the old ones are still OK.


----------



## geerock (May 7, 2013)

The digital is an insulated unit and the analog is not.  And the model you are looking at with the controller is not the one with controller issues.  800 watt element.  IMHO for 28 bucks more the digital is the way to go.


----------



## wcortesi (May 8, 2013)

Thanks for the replies! I love the idea of the Smokin It Smokers, I might consider it. A little more than I hoped to spend and the 1 model looks a little small? I couldn't justify any more than that, though I'm sure it's worth it!

I do like to support small businesses if I can.


----------



## dibzonribz (May 9, 2013)

I





wcortesi said:


> I've pretty much decided to give up on my Landmann GOSM and switch to electric. The GOSM was a nice upgrade from charcoal, but I still have to buy propane and getting the temperature right can be a pain. Plus I don't seem to get enough smoke out of the thing most of the time.
> I don't want to spend $300 for something that sits out in the rain most of the year, but I do use it. Mostly for the occasional rack of ribs, batch of jerky or pepperoni, or chicken. There's only the 2 of us, so size isn't that big of a factor.
> Having said all that, I'm leaning towards the basic Masterbuilt 30" I can get for $177 at Amazon, but they have an analog version for $149. I've heard more than one complaint about the digital controller giving up on some of these, so I'm wondering if I'm better off with the basic model? It would be nice to set a timer for some of these things!


.  I've got a newer Digital MES and have had no problems so far. I like the fact that its insulated and I have been able to achieve excellent results every time. Happy smoking!


----------



## wcortesi (May 11, 2013)

Thanks again! Of course, when I almost make a decision, Amazon raised the price by $30 and WalMart says out of stock!

I won't be buying one until I get back from an Alaska cruise on Memorial Day, anyway.


----------



## wcortesi (May 14, 2013)

Amazon lowered their price again, so I went ahead and ordered the 30" MES. How long is the cord on these things? I can't seem to find the info on that anywhere.


----------



## dibzonribz (May 19, 2013)

Th





wcortesi said:


> Amazon lowered their price again, so I went ahead and ordered the 30" MES. How long is the cord on these things? I can't seem to find the info on that anywhere.


 the cord is about six feet long or so.


----------



## wcortesi (May 29, 2013)

Thanks! I have it now and I can confirm it's about 6 feet.


----------



## lwthrash (Jun 1, 2013)

The only problem I had with mine is it sat on the ground and the drop pan wasn't big enough I fixed this by building a roll aro













image.jpg



__ lwthrash
__ Jun 1, 2013





und cabinet with a built in drop pan


----------

